# The Tug is the Drug - Hi!



## Bccmurray (6 mo ago)

Welcome to the group


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Bccmurray said:


> Welcome to the group


Thanks so much!!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

flyfishingal941 said:


> Hi all!
> My name is Courtney- I grew up fishing out of jon boats with worms with my Dad. That passion has grown over the years and has translated into fly fishing. Started on the tailing reds in SC & now currently living in SWFL, chasing these salt water beasts. Spend most of my free time fly tying, fly fishing or exploring new waters with my dogs. Currently working on starting a little business selling hand tied crab claws for flies. If you want to follow my journey you can find me on Instagram @flyfishingal941! Look forward to being a part of this community!


Welcome! You should post some pictures of the claws!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Smurfy (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome Aboard Courtney!


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> Welcome! You should post some pictures of the claws!


Thanks!! I definitely will! 🦀


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Thanks so much! Happy to be here!


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Smurfy said:


> Welcome Aboard Courtney!


Excited to be here! Thanks!!


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome! I take it by the numbers in your username, you're in the Bradenton/Sarasota area? Great area, just moved there myself and figuring it out!


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome.


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

sjestok said:


> Welcome! I take it by the numbers in your username, you're in the Bradenton/Sarasota area? Great area, just moved there myself and figuring it out!


yes, exactly!! Water is a little crowded, but it’s a great place to be!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Sounds like a good plan. Where do we buy?


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Drifter said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Where do we buy?


Appreciate the interest! I'll post a thread with details/ patterns soon once up and running.


----------



## NOALA50 (May 31, 2021)

Welcome to the site. Sounds like you have had a great journey. Will be at Ft Meyers Beach the month of October. Would really like to
try some of your claws. Looking forward to your post.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome Courtney! nice pics on your instagram! Looking forward to learn more about your journey. Bradenton Sarasota is an amazing area … good luck there


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome, we like fly fisherwoman and fly tiers. Like to see you claws. What city in SW
You must have a skiff your proud of
Sorry I didn’t read your avatar very good so I fixed my post. Wouldn’t want to be called a male chov….
Also I don’t have instagram so if you could post pictures


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

NOALA50 said:


> Welcome to the site. Sounds like you have had a great journey. Will be at Ft Meyers Beach the month of October. Would really like to
> try some of your claws. Looking forward to your post.


thanks so much!! Fort Myers is a great place to fish. Will get you more details soon! 😊


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

permitchaser said:


> Welcome, we like fly fishermen and fly tiers. Like to see you claws. What city in SW
> You must have a skiff your proud of


sounds like I’m in the right place!! Happy to be here. Live in the Sarasota area. Running a Chittum a paddle board & lots of wade fishing- whatever gets the job done!


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

efi2712micro said:


> Welcome Courtney! nice pics on your instagram! Looking forward to learn more about your journey. Bradenton Sarasota is an amazing area … good luck there


thanks so much for the warm welcome!! 😊


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Greetings!!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Running a chittum! You ain't playin around. Lol.


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Mike Haydon said:


> Running a chittum! You ain't playin around. Lol.


I mean serious business!! 😉


----------



## emilio19 (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

flyfishingal941 said:


> Appreciate the interest! I'll post a thread with details/ patterns soon once up and running.


ha already saw some in your instagram! Very cool


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Drifter said:


> ha already saw some in your instagram! Very cool


ahh very good! Thank you!! 🦀


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

flyfishingal941 said:


> I mean serious business!! 😉


Maybe you can show me around? I'm trying to finish my little project. Gonna be fishing the nature coast. Have fished pasco to clearwater and some st. Pete but definitely still learning.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

welcome....all fishing is good but fly fishing is definitely an addiction...and I love it


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Sabalo said:


> welcome....all fishing is good but fly fishing is definitely an addiction...and I love it


thank you!!! amen to that. can never get enough!!


----------



## johnnywoods (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

johnnywoods said:


> Welcome!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Welcome aboard. Fellow Chittum owner here. 90% of the time I'm Anna Maria and north but say hello if you see me out there.


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Jason M said:


> Welcome aboard. Fellow Chittum owner here. 90% of the time I'm Anna Maria and north but say hello if you see me out there.


Awesome, will do!! See you out there!!


----------



## Mark Foreman (Oct 22, 2020)

flyfishingal941 said:


> Hi all!
> My name is Courtney- I grew up fishing out of jon boats with worms with my Dad. That passion has grown over the years and has translated into fly fishing. Started on the tailing reds in SC & now currently living in SWFL, chasing these salt water beasts. Spend most of my free time fly tying, fly fishing or exploring new waters with my dogs. Currently working on starting a little business selling hand tied crab claws for flies. If you want to follow my journey you can find me on Instagram @flyfishingal941! Look forward to being a part of this community!


Welcome!


----------



## flyfishingal941 (5 mo ago)

Mark Foreman said:


> Welcome!


Thanks so much!!


----------

